# Passing the torch



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We have all seen either on the news or in person the passing of the Olympic torch from one relay runner to the next until the torch is finally lit at the next Olympic site. The â€œpassing of the torchâ€ is a pretty good metaphor for life. One generation must pass the torch to the next. Here at Bay Flats Lodge weâ€™ve recently witnessed the same passing of the torch to the next generation. Two family groups made up of three generations each were with us this week. One group was celebrating a 13 year olds birthday and one was starting a new family tradition. Both families were accomplishing the same thing; the passing on of a love for the outdoors as well as a love for each other. Here at Bay Flats Lodge were blessed to see these types of events on a regular basis. This is just one of the reasons we love what we do.

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868

CCA Texas Building Conservation Trust ES Custom Boats ForEverlast Inc. Waterloo Rods Marty Strakos Coastline Trailers Power-Pole Total Boat Control Mercury Marine Swan Point Marina Simrad Bob's Machine Shop Costa Sunglasses Columbia Sportswear Drake Waterfowl Systems Port O'Connor Chamber of Commerce Seadrift Chamber of Commerce Seadrift Community


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Chris and Deb Martin


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Chris and Deb Martin


----------

